# new dog whinning



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My friend got a lab and we just started hunting with him this fall, first just taking him along with in the fields and now we introduced him to the duck hunting boat. now when ever is is in the boat, he whines nonstop. he has never whined before and he never whined when we took him in boats this summer. he whine when he is warm adn when he is cold. we bring towels for him to dry off on and to lay down on. Any ideas why he is whinning and how to get it stopped.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

he is excited, pretty common....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Are you sure, because he is even whining at home and on the ride to hunt and the way home. we need him with though becasue its a b!^(% to start the baot everytime i shoot a duck, or having to chase down a goose in the field.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Yep...he is just excited to be out with the big boys, and he knows what you guys are going out to do!! We have a lab that does the same thing. Except the whining in the field. He mellows out then.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would not except the whining in the field or anywhere else for that matter. Teach him the quiet command and then enforce it . Quiet means no noise. Allowing him to make noise in the field will only esculate to more noise , yipping on the way to a mark, yipping in his crate ect. bite it in the butt now unless you want to annoyed forever.

When he makes noise grab him by the muzzel and squeze and say "NO noise" or "quiet" Apply as much pressure as is needed to make him be quiet. Every time he does it correct with a muzzel squeze and a shake.

There is nothing more annoying than a noisy dog in the blind, crate or at the line. Fix it now.


----------



## FallsGuy16 (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a pup that is starting to do this as well. I want to sqaush this issue before it is a real problem. He is not hunting yet, but he somethimes whines as soon as he is in his kennel. I'm not sure what to do here, as he will whine some when he needs out of his kennel to relieve himself. So right now, everytime he whines I put him directly outside, and if he does not relieve himself, he goes right back to his kennel. How do I determine an anxious whine vs. a need to go outside?

Do I let him continue until he is a little more mature? (He is 4 1/2 months old now)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

At that young of an age i would just ignor it for now. You have to use your own judgement. If you have just let him out and you know he doesn't have to go, and he starts whining in his crate ingnor him, remember any attention positive or negitive is attention and that is what he wants, he wants to get out. If you need to put him in a bedroom and close the door, when he has been quiet for some time let him out and praise him, let him outside to do his business and then back to the crate soon he will learn if he is quiet he will be let out.


----------

